# Best Buy Replacement Laptop Advice Needed



## jj8873

I recently ordered a Toshiba L755-S5308 with an i5 processor, 320 gb and 4kb of memory from Best Buy.  I was informed last night that they are now out of stock and they would like to replace it for the same price with a Gateway NV57H57u.  It has the same processor, better graphics package and more memory.   Although they are giving me 6 gb of memory when the 4 probably would be sufficient.   My dilemma is that I am not familiar with the Gateway laptop and have been unable to find a review of this particular one.  I really wanted a Toshiba but this is the only option Best Buy would give me for the same price.  Any insight you can give me or knowledge would be greatly appreciate, I am running out of time before Christmas.  Thank you for any help or guidence you can give me.


----------



## johnb35

Here is the specs for it.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Gateway...Blue/3792507.p?id=1218432158809&skuId=3792507

Its not bad, but for looks I wouldn't get it.


----------



## jj8873

So it isn't a fair replacement is what you are saying?   The whole Gateway thing scares me. Don't know enough about them.   I do know that I have had trouble finding the I5 processor for anywhere close to the $439 I got on the original Toshiba.  Thank you for the help.  i am not very well versed in laptops or processors and just don't want to make a mistake.


----------



## jj8873

I will be using this laptop mainly in the home for the internet, email and some gaming, mostly games through Facebook.  I won't be doing anything real tech savvy.   Just looking for a reliable computer that will get me where I need to go in a timely fashion.  Should have included this with the first post.  Thank you.


----------



## claptonman

Gateway is a pretty good company, not too big anymore, so not many people have had them. My dad (an electrical engineer) swore by them a few years ago when they were bigger. Its a pretty nice price for an i5.

And I don't know where they're getting the better graphics from. Both are the same size, resolution and LED screen, with Intel HD. It's fine for everyday use like you're using, but there would be no difference between the Toshbia and Gateway.


----------



## jj8873

Thank you for taking the time to help me.  Very much appreciated.  I paid 438 for the 1st one, that was out of stock so thought it was still a good computer for the money.  Thoughts?


----------



## johnb35

Just because you didn't get any more answers doesn't mean you had to create 2 more threads about the same thing, they have been deleted.  

As said, the gateway isn't a bad unit, Acer now owns Gateway.  I myself wouldn't get it just the way it looks.  If you get it, it may be worth it to get an extended warranty.


----------



## jj8873

Sorry trying to do this on a PC that runs extremely slow.  Was not my intent to repost the thread.


----------



## paulcheung

I am using the Gateway that I bought on 2006 to reply this message. I don't their build right now as Acer bought them. But for I5 processor I think you should take a chance, just like John said, if you can affoard it, try grt extended warranty.
Cheers.


----------

